# Join the Ukranian Army



## daftandbarmy (18 Jun 2007)

I'm convinced... where do I sign up?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cH_E6YSQqTo


----------



## Mike Baker (18 Jun 2007)

Hmm, I wonder if it is really like that?


----------



## Munxcub (18 Jun 2007)

Like a bad porno? Who knows.


----------



## rz350 (21 Jun 2007)

haha, good work Ukrain...I guess its not really alot worse then the US ads that make out like everyone, in every trade, gets to do HALO jumps and fly helo's


----------



## 3rd Herd (21 Jun 2007)

I kind of liked it. A modern version of traditional theme, next we will be getting a 21st Century remake of the "Battleship Potemkin".


----------



## geo (21 Jun 2007)

Heh... they must've hired the Cdn ad companies that used to their stuff for us.......

"there's no life like it!"


----------



## old medic (21 Jun 2007)

Not really related:

I've always liked this Czech army ad
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgUOAVolSlo


----------



## Bane (21 Jun 2007)

Unreal.

 :rofl:


----------



## Journeyman (21 Jun 2007)

3rd Herd said:
			
		

> *.... next we will be getting a 21st Century remake of the "Battleship Potemkin." *



Maybe that's what Valcatraz2007 was hoping for, given the oppression of CF zombies.  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (21 Jun 2007)

old medic said:
			
		

> Not really related:
> 
> I've always liked this Czech army ad
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgUOAVolSlo


That is a cool one. I like the ending where the camera is panning back through all the tanks, choppers, soldiers, and such, very cool indeed  ;D


----------



## Greymatters (21 Jun 2007)

And apparently all the girls are babes and dress like rock groupies...  

This guy must have been in the military too!
http://www.umanitoba.ca/centres/ukrainian_canadian/photo_gallery/2004cyc/56-CYC%20Convention%20in%20Eastern%20Canada%20(15-17)-10-2004-Hlynka+Ladies.gif


----------



## geo (26 Jun 2007)

GreyMatter said:
			
		

> And apparently all the girls are babes and dress like rock groupies...
> 
> This guy must have been in the military too!
> http://www.umanitoba.ca/centres/ukrainian_canadian/photo_gallery/2004cyc/56-CYC%20Convention%20in%20Eastern%20Canada%20(15-17)-10-2004-Hlynka+Ladies.gif



Shhh... I think that this is where Salman Rushdie is hiding from the Ayatolah & his hit team


----------



## 3rd Herd (27 Jun 2007)

Jokes aside. Here is a list of those Ukranian military members who have died while serving with Collalition Forces. Interestingly I found these on a US "Our Heros" site.

Private Ruslan Androshuk:
Private Ruslan Androshuk is 24 years of age and is from the Kolodianka, Zhytomyr, Ukraine. He Died April 06, 2004. His Unit is 6th Separate Mechanized Brigade Ukranian Army.

Capt. Serhiy Andrushchenko:
Capt. Serhiy Andrushchenko is 29 years of age and is from the Zhytomir region, Ukraine. He was Killed along with eight other soldiers in an explosion while detonating ordnance at an ammunition storage point near Suwayrah, Iraq, on January 9, 2005. His Unit is 72nd Motorized Brigade, Ukrainian Army.

Capt. Aleksiey Bondarenko: 
Capt. Aleksiey Bondarenko is 34 years of age and is from Zaporoze, Ukraine. He Died November 18, 2003. His Unit is Ukranian Army.

Capt. Valeriy Brazhevskiy:
Capt. Valeriy Brazhevskiy is 32 years of age and is from Zhytomir region, Ukraine. He was Killed along with eight other soldiers in an explosion while detonating ordnance at an ammunition storage point near Suwayrah, Iraq, on January 9, 2005. His Unit is 72nd Motorized Brigade, Ukrainian Army.

Sgt. Roman Genzersky:
Sgt. Roman Genzersky is 22 years of age and is from Ukraine. He was Killed when he shot himself at the Ukrainian Army base in Kut, Iraq, on July 2, 2004. His Unit is Ukranian Army.

Capt. Yuriy Ivanov:
Capt. Yuriy Ivanov is 31 years of age and is from Slavuta, Khmielnitskiy Ukraine. He was Killed on August 15, 2004. His Unit is 62nd Independent Motorized Battalion Ukranian army.

Ensign Oleksandr Katsarskiy:
Ensign Oleksandr Katsarskiy is 41 years of age and is from Odessa region, Ukraine. He was Killed along with eight other soldiers in an explosion while detonating ordnance at an ammunition storage point near Suwayrah, Iraq, on January 9, 2005. His Unit is 72nd Motorized Brigade, Ukrainian Army.

Senior Sgt. Yuri Koidan:
Senior Sgt. Yuri Koydan is 23 years of age and is from Chernigov Region, Ukraine. He Died of injuries suffered when the armored reconnaissance vehicle he was in overturned near Kut airbase in southern Iraq on September 30, 2003. His Unit is 5th Mechanized Brigade.

Capt. Kairat Kudabayev:
Capt. Kairat Kudabayev is of unknown age and is from Ukraine. He was Killed along with eight other soldiers in an explosion while detonating ordnance at an ammunition storage point near Suwayrah, Iraq, on January 9, 2005. His Unit is Kazakhstan Army.

Lt. Col. Oleh Matizhev:
Lt. Col. Oleh Matizhev is 41 years of age and is from Volyn region, Ukraine. He was Killed along with eight other soldiers in an explosion while detonating ordnance at an ammunition storage point near Suwayrah, Iraq, on January 9, 2005. His Unit is 72nd Motorized Brigade, Ukrainian Army.

Private Konstantin Mihaliev:
Private Konstantin Mihaliev is 23 years of age and is from Khmelnytskyi Region, Ukraine. He Died of injuries suffered when the armored reconnaissance vehicle he was in overturned near Kut airbase in southern Iraq on April 28, 2004. His Unit is 62nd Mech. Bn., 6th Sep. Mech. Brigade Ukranian Army.

Senior Ensign Volodymyr Sedoi:
Senior Ensign Volodymyr Sedoi is 37 years of age and is from Sumy region, Ukraine. He was Killed along with eight other soldiers in an explosion while detonating ordnance at an ammunition storage point near Suwayrah, Iraq, on January 9, 2005. His Unit is 72nd Motorized Brigade, Ukrainian Army.

Junior Sgt. Sergiy Suslow:
Junior Sgt. Sergiy Suslow is of unknown age and is from the Ukraine. He Died November 11, 2003. His Unit is 5th Mechanized Brigade.

Senior Sgt. Andriy Sytnikov:
Senior Sgt. Andriy Sytnikov is 34 years of age and is from the Kharkiv region, Ukraine. He was Killed along with eight other soldiers in an explosion while detonating ordnance at an ammunition storage point near Suwayrah, Iraq, on January 9, 2005. His Unit is 72nd Motorized Brigade, Ukrainian Army.

Sgt. Vera Vetrik:
Sgt. Vera Vetrik is 38 years of age and is from the Lviv region, Ukraine. He was Killed along with eight other soldiers in an explosion while detonating ordnance at an ammunition storage point near Suwayrah, Iraq, on January 9, 2005. His Unit is 72nd Motorized Brigade, Ukrainian Army.

Capt. Yuriy Zahrai:
Capt. Yuriy Zahrai is 30 years of age and is from the Khemelnitskiy region, Ukraine. He was Killed along with eight other soldiers in an explosion while detonating ordnance at an ammunition storage point near Suwayrah, Iraq, on January 9, 2005. His Unit is 72nd Motorized Brigade, Ukrainian Army.

Private Jaroslav Zlochevskij:
Private Jaroslav Zlochevskij is of unknown age and is from the Borshchov, Ukraine. He Died April 28, 2004. His Unit is 62nd Mech. Bn., 6th Sep. Mech. Brigade Ukranian Army.


Maybe it is not all rock n roll groupies.


----------



## Jaydub (27 Jun 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=pdFWpW3yd4o

This Russian one is slightly creepy.


----------



## medaid (30 Jun 2007)

old medic said:
			
		

> Not really related:
> 
> I've always liked this Czech army ad
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgUOAVolSlo



This one wasn't bad


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Jun 2007)

Actually, the Czech one is great.  The Russian one, so-so and the Ukraine one is just ridiculous (and badly filmed).


----------

